
Sick of fake web hosting review sites misusing my data - ohashi
http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2017/02/16/hostingadvice-com-steals-review-signals-content-and-uses-it-to-mislead-visitors/
======
Netpro
There are a lot of examples available of how it is done. Hosting companies
must pledge of tightly administering customer's data and must close down all
the leaks, re-centralize the locus of control and choke off collaboration to
use our data for marketing purpose.

